# On reflex/deflex longbows



## Swiftspeed10 (Nov 9, 2007)

Been shooting recurves my whole life but just wondering if a reflex/deflex longbow of good quality is a big difference, big jump from shooting a traditional recurve. What would the differences in feel/shooting be?

Would it be significant?


----------



## Bobman (Dec 18, 2004)

its different but in a good way I have one and go back and forth between it and my recurve without missing a beat. Its did take a week or so to get the hang of it mines a quillian longhunter at 68 lbs and I really enjoy it. 

My recurve is a quillian canebrake around the same weight I liked it so much Dan talked me into one of his longbows.

If you could find a good used one you would have a great bow.


----------



## mossanimal (Apr 19, 2009)

I just finished this one from a David Knight blank (www.primalneedsarchery.com) and it is truly awesome. Very quiet without silencers and really launches an arrow.... and shorter than other longbow designs.


----------



## BowmanJay (Jan 1, 2007)

That is almost a recurve by definition if the string touches the limbs. I dont find any difference in shooting my deflex/reflex LB's vise a recurve.


----------



## mossanimal (Apr 19, 2009)

not a recurve... the string doesn't touch the limbs. It is considered a 'high r/d' design. Recurve tips are way more flipped back.

anyway... for the money, David makes one of the finest r/d longbows I've seen. And his website is beautiful.


----------



## troutfly (Jul 13, 2007)

*The difference*

The differences are these:
I have been shooting traditional equipment since I was 5. I am now 37, and while I am no expert, I do feel as though I have a bit of experience in this category. I started off shooting recurves until I was 28 years old. I bought my first hybrid longbow (reflex/deflex) a few years ago and this is what I found......The modern day longbow has come a long way from years past. The new "hybrid" designs allow for a much faster, smoother and quieter bow. Now, you can get longbows that aren't really even that "long". Lengths of 52" up to 68" are standard depending on what you need the bow for. Recurves are great shooters for sure but, for me, they lack that "feel" that I only get from my longbow. Plus, limb twist is much likelier to happen with the thinner limbs found on recurves. In my opinion, longbows are overall, much more quiet and forgiving to shoot that the average recurve. That is not to say that top bowyers like Black Widow, Blacktail Bows and many others don't make a recurve that performs, because their bows are at the top of the game. Put the same manufacturers longbow and recurve side by side and see which one you like better. You have got to check out Striker bows for sure. I just bought a Striker "Stinger" 1 pc. and it absolutely rocks! Moderately priced too. Longbows are the ticket for me.


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

I shoot IFAA legal ('D' shape when strung) R/D Longbow the handle tends to more of just a locator grip compared to Recurve and feels lighter in the hand but with improvements of materials over the last 15 years the Longbow performance gap has closed up on Recurve.

I shoot mostly Longbow 85% of the time and sometimes shoot Recurve or my Saluki Ibex I have no problems switching back and forth.

Best way is if you have a Longbow buddy ask to borrow and try for yourself, I'm sure you will enjoy the challenge.


----------



## Night Wing (Feb 4, 2009)

Below are two photos of my 68", 41# @ 30" Longhorn hybrid longbow, strung and unstrung. It's a joy to shoot. No handshock, whisper quiet upon arrow release and it slings a 32", 585 grain 2213 aluminum arrow at very good speed for such a heavy arrow. It's not as fast as my 66", 42# @ 30" Blacktail TD recurve, but the longbow has a dacron bowstring and the recurve has a Dyna97 bowstring. My recurve shoots a 32", 614 grain 2215 aluminum arrow.


----------



## Swiftspeed10 (Nov 9, 2007)

so adjustment to a r/d longbow would be the same as going from a modern day recurve to a 50s style longbow grip recurve?

See heres my isse I have always shot modern day styled recurves and I am now looking to either shoot a 50s style grip recurve or a r/d recurve because their appearance appeals to me greater. Would shooting either of these be similar?


----------



## Swiftspeed10 (Nov 9, 2007)

opinions on the following bows,

Dwyer Endeavor:
http://www.dwyerlongbows.com/longbow-models/the-endeavor/

Cari bow Tundra Wolf:
http://www.cari-bow.com/index.php?pr=Model_Tundra_Wolf_DS

Ron Laclaire Super Shrew:
http://shrewbows.com/SuperShrew.html

as far as r/d longbows are concerned if I decide to go that path im looking at these three alot.


----------



## petew (Nov 14, 2004)

While you are looking at the cari-Bow Tundra wolf, check out the Cari-Bow Peregrine, and the Wolverine. http://cari-bow.com/index.php?pr=Models
I reviewed both of these excelent bows, the reviews are on my site, www.peteward.com in the trad review pages.

Pete


----------



## ravensgait (Sep 23, 2006)

Biggest difference you'll notice is the grip.. But some makers will make a grip anyway you want so you can get something closer to the recurve grip you are use too.. I have a few R/D bows with a more built up grip and love em..Randy


----------



## alanraw (Feb 18, 2005)

Swiftspeed10 said:


> opinions on the following bows,
> 
> Dwyer Endeavor:
> http://www.dwyerlongbows.com/longbow-models/the-endeavor/
> ...


If you like bows along that line, do yourself a favor and try a Moosejaw Strikeforce, made by Gary Sentman. You won't look elsewhere, I can almost guarantee it. I've got two and thinking about another one in a lower poundage, as soon as Gary starts making bows again next year. I've also got a "Pappa Tusker", which is similar to the Shrew bows Ron LaClair makes. Got it in a trade, and it's still covered in the *UGLY* paint job the previous owner put on it, but it sure can fling an arrow


----------



## LongStick64 (Aug 29, 2009)

I have a Black Swan Hybrid longbow, three piece design. Bow is made to take a beating yet very smooth draw and shoots a quick arrow.


----------

